# Haglunds deformity



## jweidman (Jan 9, 2009)

I am an anesthesia coder but need the surgery code for Haglund's deformity removal. Achilles tendon debridement is usually part of the procedure. We only need 1 code for our billing to get the anesthesia code. Any help is appreciated


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jan 9, 2009)

Take a look at 28119.


----------



## jweidman (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks. I will look at that next time.


----------

